# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  آپلود فایل

## minanazari

سلام 

من می خوام فرم آپلود عکس داشته باشم  با نوشتن کد های زیر :

در  view:



```
 <?php $form=$this->beginWidget('CActiveForm', array(
                           'id' => 'upload-form',
                               'enableAjaxValidation' => false,
                               'htmlOptions' => array('enctype' =>  'multipart/form-data'),
    
)); ?>


    <div class="row">
        <?php echo $form->labelEx($model,'image'); ?>
        <?php echo $form->fileField($model,'image'); ?>
        <?php echo $form->error($model,'image'); ?>
    </div>
```

.
.
.

controller:

 public function actionCreate()
    {
        $model=new Uploadimage;

        // Uncomment the following line if AJAX validation is needed
        // $this->performAjaxValidation($model);

        if(isset($_POST['Uploadimage']))
        {
            $model->attributes=$_POST['Uploadimage'];
                        
            
        $uploadedFile=CUploadedFile::getInstance($model,'i  mage');

            if($model->save())
           if(!empty($uploadedFile))  // check if uploaded file is set or not
            {
             $uploadedFile->saveAs("C:/wamp/www/khabardaran/images/".$model->image);
             $this->redirect(array('view','id'=>$model->id));
        
             }
           }


نام عکس در دیتابیس ذخیره می شود اما خود عکس داخل آدرس داده شده منتقل نمی شود .

میشه راهنمایی کنید که مشکل از کجاست ؟


تشکر

----------


## desatir7316

كدتونو تو تگ بذاريد بشه خوندش

----------

